# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  FUTURE PLANS!

## Puntogt6

Gia sas paidia. eimai foititis stin anglia kai exo os project to wireless security mesa se auto perilambanete hacking se windows 2003 .net server meso wireless. episis kai auksisi me keraia enos access point tis library mas gia na ftasi se ena allo ktirio! 

Ipokoinoumenos apo ta proigoumena kai tis dinatotites pou sou dini to wireless, mia parea 4 atomon apo tin poli tis ksan8is 8a stisoume AP h se ena spiti sto panorama pou einai arketa psila h se mia polikatikia dipla sto 3 o likio pisteuo einai kales 8esis! Auto 8a gini ean katevo to kalokairi gia arketo kairo alios to septembrio sigoura pou teliono! Skopos mas einai na mirastoume ADSL sindesi, kai fisika na exoume to diko mas WAN!!  :: 

8a i8ela na rotiso kata poso ginete na sinde8oume me to xoria tis geniseas logo apostasis kai opos episis an 8eorite kali idea na exoume os Access Point ena pentium 166 me Linux? Ena allo 8ema einai tis simbatotitas metaksi proionton wireless. Ti xrisimopoeite paidia se 8ema hardware prokimenou an ginete me mia keraia kateu8intiki na kataferoume na sinde8oume leo an, 8a itan krima na iparxoun dio diktia kai na min mporoume logo simbatotitas? 

To omologo poli endiaferon tomeas, anoigi nees dinatotites an kai to mono problima pou exo einai to xalia security to AP tou emporiou opos kai genika tou olou Wireless specification einai oligon diatrito! 
Alla oi dinatotites tou pou sou dini den to sizito !!!  :: 

Elpizo mexri to kalokairi na exete kai to diktio apo toi Uni etoimo !! 
Kali Epitixia!
Xairomai afantasta pou eimaste apo tis protes polis kai se auto to 8ema eilikrina den to perimena sinxaritiria paidia!

----------


## papashark

Πόσο μακριά είναι το χωριό που θέλετε να συνδεθείτε ? Οπτική επαφή έχετε ?

Το PC στα 133 είναι μια χαρά για το Linuxακι, λίγη παραπάνω μνήμη θα βοηθήσει πολύ την κατάσταση.

Μην πάρετε άγνωστες μάρκες WiFi, αποφύγετε τις άσχετες με το χώρο (πχ siemenes, nokia), κοιτάχτε να λένε επάνω "WiFi complient" & "802.11b"

Χρησιμοποιούμε κατά κώρον κάρτες βασισμένες στο Prism 2 & 2.5 chipset ή lucent, και dlink. 

Οσο αναφορά την ασφάλεια, ο καθένας είναι υπεύθηνος για το πόσο καλά θα προστατέψει το PC του (firewall klp)

----------


## Puntogt6

PapaShark to xorio pou 8eloume na sinde8oume den epigi kai poli alla einai sta 12 xiliometra kai iparxi optiki epafi! 

Mia alli erotisi an ginete einai ta kalodia pou xrisimopeiite diladi ennoo mexri ti apolies 8a itan apodektes gia ena kalodio apo 20 eos 40 metra apostasis. Alli menoun deutero orofo se 6 orofi oikodomi alli se monotakies opote 8elo na se rotiso pio kalodio 8a itan to kalitero os sindiasmos apolion kai kostous, basi tis empirias sou.

Episis epidi apo oti eida poloi sindeeste me specification b pia einai h gnomi sou gia to g exeis akousi tipota provlimata simbatotitas, diladi pisteuis oti aksizei h extra ependisi gia ena pio grigoro diktio pano se g.

Ayta ta oliga iposxome na epaner8o me perisoteres erotisis!!  ::

----------


## papashark

12 χιλιόμετρα είναι εκτός νομίμων ορίων, εκτός εάν κατεβάσετε την ταχύτητα, πιθανότατα στο 1mbit να δουλεύει με την νόμιμη ισχύ. Πάντως και με 22-25 db θα δουλεύει και στα 11

20 με 40 μέτρα ? Ξέχασε το.......

Το καλώδιο κάνει 2,2 ευρώ το μέτρο, άρα 40 μέτρα είναι 90 ευρώ, ποσό απαγορευτικό.

Αντί για αυτό, είτε βάζεις ένα παλιό PC να τρέχει Linux στην ταράτσα, είτε βάζεις στην ταράστα κάτι σαν το 810+ ή το 900+, το συνδέεις με ftp καλώδιο, βάζεις και Power over ethernet και κάνεις την δουλειά σου εύκολα και φθηνά.

Ξάνθη είπες ?

Γιατί δεν πας *εδώ* να γνωρίσεις και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά από την Ξάνθη ?  ::

----------


## BaCkOs

file Puntogt6 

xerome pou blepo kapies akomh prospathies gia to stisimo tou xwn ;p
ego meno ligo parakato apo to 3 lukeio (ligo eos poli an pareis tin euthia.. ekei pou telionei o dromos (pros ta kato ;p ) ekei ;pp 

tora oson afora to adsl edo to mono pou exo na po einai oti den to kobo na mpenei dsl stin xanthi sintoma.. ektos kai an thimithoun oi eteries oti uparxoume kai emeis..  ::  

xerome pantos pou blepo mias sobari prospathia (ektos autis twn paidion pou einai stin xanthi ;ppp ) kai mias kai arketa megalo meros oswn exoun dilosei endiaferon briskete pros tin perioxi mas problepo oti isos me ligi organosi pragmatopoihthei ena meros tou xwn  :: ) 

ps (asxeto) xerete pou tha bro kamia FTINI wifi na stiso kai ego tipota sto pc mou ?? ;pppp

----------


## PaNtErAz

kai ego menw sxetika konta sto 3o Lykeio (ekei pigaina  ::  kai exo kai exoplismo mias kai eimai eidi sindedemenos sto SWN. To kalokairi pou tha katebw xanthi tha paro kai ton Exoplismo mazi. Opote ola kala  ::  Ante na stisoume to diktyaki mas kai stin xanthi! Einai eukoli poli gia wireless!!!  ::

----------


## Georgekak

Εγώ φίλε είμαι Μυρωδάτο...
Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν καταχωρείτε στίγματα για να δούμε τι γίνεται?

Μπορείς να μπεις στο #XWN (GRnet) να μας βρεις. Πιθανότατα θα υπάρχουν κάποια άτομα μέσα.

Το website είναι για την ώρα down(max θα σε σκίσω!), αλλά έχει ανοίξει ένα εφεδρικό forum στο xwn.redirectme.net .....

Τα λέμε!

----------

